# borla



## talonhand (Oct 12, 2006)

anybody have a borla exhaust on their GTO? I had a borla cat-back on my T/A and it sounded great. Made the LS1 really sound mean. Im looking at breathing and farting (lol) better to start my mods on this car.
Thanks


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

check this out. lots of sound for your ears and this will make up your mind. enjoy as i did:cheers http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=3564


----------

